# [Premiere] Frame-Flackern bei schnellem Überblenden



## HoPi (22. Dezember 2003)

Hideho,
habe hier ein kleines Problem mit der weichen Blende von Premiere 6.0.

Als erstes einen Screenshot von meinem Zeitfenster: klickedi-klick
und natürlich der Export: klick (DivX 5.05) (ca. 800kb).

Ich hab mir das so gedacht:
Die Bilder von dem Garten werden angezeigt (ohne Blende) und sofort wieder in Schwarz übergefadet (deswegen starten Bild und Blende gleichzeitig). Das funktioniert ganz gut bis die Zwischenbilder (prepare, 2 und fight) mit in's Spiel kommen, denn komischerweise wird (ich denke) ein Frame lang vor dem jeweilgen Text-Frame das Bild des Gartens erneut angezeigt. Kann's schlecht erklären, werft mal bitte einen Blick auf die AVI-Datei.

Woran liegt das bitte?! Mach ich was falsch? Kann das am Codec liegen (was ich nicht glaube)? Ist die Blende vielleicht einfach nur sch...?


----------



## Erpel (23. Dezember 2003)

Versuch doch mal die Bilder nicht mit ner Blende sondern über Fading einzublenden, vielleicht gibt es da das Problem nicht. 
Zu Video- und Audiofading gibt es auch ein Videotutorial.


----------



## HoPi (23. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt, ich könnte das auch über die Deckkraft der Bilder machen... ich probier's mal aus, vielleicht geht's ja wirklich. Hoffentlich kann mir aber trotzdem jemand erklären, warum dieses komische Flackern auftritt


----------



## Bypass41 (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

hab das Thema mal hierher verschoben. Ist eher was für Videoschnit & Videotechnik.


----------



## HoPi (23. Dezember 2003)

Hab ich das nicht hier gepostet?! 

// edit

Mit der Deckkraftänderung des Bildes funktioniert es perfekt... Danke für den Tip


----------

